# Tivo Desktop playback only ver please.



## SouthPaw42 (Sep 26, 2008)

Before the Tivo series 4 ships can you please create a Version of Tivodesktop that only install the files needed for MAK decryription in WMP. I don't want to have to install Tivo desktop on every PC just to stream video from the new tivo streaming feature.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

What new streaming feature?


----------



## SouthPaw42 (Sep 26, 2008)

With Tivo series 4 they are updating the web server to support streaming of recordings to the same subnet. This will allow other tivos and pc to play the recordings as long as they can handle the drm.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

SouthPaw42 said:


> With Tivo series 4 they are updating the web server to support streaming of recordings to the same subnet. This will allow other tivos and pc to play the recordings as long as they can handle the drm.


Where did you come up with this information? There's been a lot of speculation about a "Series 4" in the forums, but nothing specific as to what features it will have. There are lists of what folks want it to have, but I've seen nothing released by Tivo...


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

SouthPaw42 said:


> With Tivo series 4 they are updating the web server to support streaming of recordings to the same subnet. This will allow other tivos and pc to play the recordings as long as they can handle the drm.


In Dr. Evil voice: "Riiiiiight"

If you were in a position to be privy to this kind of information, I expect that you would be under some kind of NDA which prohibits you from disclosing it.


----------



## SouthPaw42 (Sep 26, 2008)

I didn't think this was so suprising I posted in the tivo forums here.
http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?postID=10439345&ie=x#e10439345

Instead of a reply a Tivo rep emailed me it would be part of Series 4.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds great, I hope this is true. Sorry for my skeptical post. Thanks for sharing.


----------

